# Ugliest cat I've ever seen



## DevonsOhMy (Sep 23, 2010)

Is my cat - Aysu! And boy, I think he just keeps getting uglier. I took him to the vets for his shots, and ALL of the employees came over to stare at him. People come to visit, and after they've left they ask me endlessly about this cat. He's ugly, but somehow he manages to squirm his way into everyone's hearts. :cat:















































His partner, Pickett, is pretty cute by contrast:


----------



## livismom (Mar 29, 2011)

He has the prettiest eyes! My friend had a sphinx growing up and she wants another one. I think they are cute. The other kitty a gorgeous too.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

My Devon boy, Zuba, was as bald as yours as a kitten when I got him at 4 mos. old. It took his coat more than a year to come in, and it wasn't that good until he was 2 y.o. Zuba often has people calling him the "alien" cat, and I used to think he was ugly too....ugly but cute! I think you're boy's very cute....just wait, you'll see. BTW, Pickett is gorgeous!


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

I think both of your kitties are beautiful! I want a Devon so badly...


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Awww...I think he's cute. I love the first picture of him.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Every time I mention I would like to have a Sphinx or Rex, people say "But they're so ugly!" and I saw "I know, they're so ugly they end up being cute!" (in a weird sort of way, but it still counts!)


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! I love his eyes. Both of their eyes..


----------



## cushman350 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just a vision of what all cats look like that you love, just no hair. Not ugly, just another kitty. Fur challenged.


----------



## DevonsOhMy (Sep 23, 2010)

cushman350 said:


> Fur challenged.


Hahaha!!

I do hope he ends up like Zuba and eventually gets some fur. He's got a bit growing in now but it's not pretty. Interestingly, though, as cute and relatively normal as my girl devon looks - it's the bald, saggy boy that folks can't get enough of. 'So ugly he's cute' is a good way of putting it,... I guess it helps that he is absolutely addicted to people and will crawl up any and all visitors to try to lick them on the lips or bump noses. Kind of wins people over when they're used to cats being aloof. I actually loan the cats out now and then when friends have a craving to cuddle with something for a few days. Crazy devons,..


----------



## MeowMiaow (Feb 20, 2011)

Sphynxes and Devons are two of my favourite breeds! They're beautiful


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

I will admit....not a fan of hairless cats but they do have their certain cuteness to them.

Never seen a Tabby one before...


----------



## cushman350 (Mar 16, 2011)

Face looks like a lion.





 
funny


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

They are so cute!! They both have beautiful eyes.


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

I love the ears. He looks a little bit like a "shaved Horst". He also looks batty. :love2 

Both are too cute!


----------



## Sphynx4Me (Mar 5, 2011)

That is by far NOT the ugliest cat I've ever seen. He's pretty darned cute if you ask me!


----------



## XmalD73 (Nov 23, 2009)

I agree with many other comments...not the ugliest cat. And I LOVE the eyes on both!


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

I think Aysu is actually cuter ^^


----------



## Arkadia (Apr 11, 2011)

Pickett just took my breath away - she is _beautiful_. I think Aysu's pretty good lookin' for a bald guy, he has wonderfully masculine gaunt features.


----------



## Purrrfectlove (Mar 29, 2011)

i think your pictures should come with a 'cuteness warning"!! I love hairless kitties. He looks like a sweet little old man!! Both your babies are adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

